# ‘Tis The Season!!



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2022)

Finally happening!
I was gifted this as a young seeding at about 6 inch wide in 2015.
It has grown big at well over my arm’s length now with two growths and in spike for the first time!!

I have grown this mostly under T8 until it got too big and moved it to near windowsill.

Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings (rothschildianum x anitum ‘Ace’)
Hopefully the flowers will be big, dark and handsome!! Will find out in about two months 
Thank you, Mike!



And Wössner Favourite (leucochilum x hangianum) showing its fuzzy little bud. A bit late this year but it’s finally here.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 28, 2022)

That's exciting! WBW are lovely.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2022)

Good luck and 'Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la'!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 29, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> That's exciting! WBW are lovely.


I have a few things in spike. Exciting indeed!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 29, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Good luck and 'Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la'!


Thank you. I will need all the luck in the universe!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you. I will need all the luck in the universe!


Not ALL the luck - with your wenshanense fma. aureum and your Wössner China Moon some would say, that you've already had plenty! I would though magnanimously () grant you a fair share more, if only you leave a wee bit to us other poor souls!


----------



## Julius (Nov 29, 2022)

You captured a great moment of excitement and anticipation there! We're all there with you for the journey. Can't wait, even though we know we have to


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 29, 2022)

that's a nice grex... wishing you a 'Merry' christmas/holiday


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 29, 2022)

Julius said:


> You captured a great moment of excitement and anticipation there! We're all there with you for the journey. Can't wait, even though we know we have to


Thank you!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 2, 2022)

It's WBW, it would be an event if one were NOT big & dark & handsome lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> that's a nice grex... wishing you a 'Merry' christmas/holiday


Thank you!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> It's WBW, it would be an event if one were NOT big & dark & handsome lol.


I would really hope so! 
Most of the examples I have seen online and in person have been very good to amazing, but I have seen a few meh. Like a single flower or strangely smallish light colored flowers. 
The spike has risen above the leaves quite a bit now but that sheath has not yet broke open. 
Given how fat it is though, I can guess there will be at least two buds in it. Hopefully more!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 2, 2022)

You can find out right now. Just feel it and count the bumps lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> You can find out right now. Just feel it and count the bumps lol.


I'd rather wait for a few more days lol


----------



## Guldal (Dec 3, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you. I will need all the luck in the universe!


OMG, I just discovered, that I might be about to join the club?! 


We'll have to split that luck 50-50, Happy!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Congrats!!
Is that a seedling from the same grex as mine? Wait, I think there were at least two different offerings with different roth but with the same anitum 'Ace'. 
By the way, do you grow yours in the regular potting soil??


----------



## Guldal (Dec 3, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is that a seedling from the same grex as mine? Wait, I think there were at least two different offerings with different roth but with the same anitum 'Ace'.


Let us wait with the congratulations, as there is a long way to go, and I don't wanna jinx it! But we can split the luck! 
The cross is one of Sam's: roth. 'Leo' x anitum 'Ace'.


Happypaphy7 said:


> By the way, do you grow yours in the regular potting soil??


No, in an inorganic medium 'Greenmix' - allow me to quote myself:


Guldal said:


> "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S". It was developed in a cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Fredensborg, who 2019 could celebrate his 50th years anniversary as independent orchid nursery owner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2022)

Black Swans 
So looking forward to open bloom but enjoying the ride at the moment 


Then, a bunch of parvis & bellatulum in bud & (glaucophyllum x helenae) in sheath


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Let us wait with the congratulations, as there is a long way to go, and I don't wanna jinx it! But we can split the luck!
> The cross is one of Sam's: roth. 'Leo' x anitum 'Ace'.
> 
> No, in an inorganic medium 'Greenmix' - allow me to quote myself:


Multis move fast in my experience. Once you see the sheath emerging, only about two months to open bloom.

Interesting! the greenmix!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2022)

So, three buds on my WBW. Both multis are about to open in about a week or so.
Wössner Favourite and Dick Wagner is almost there, too.
The rest are either barely moved or none at all.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm looking forward to all those up and coming flowers...even if they're just Paphs. not Phrags. ;>)


----------



## Guldal (Dec 25, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So, three buds on my WBW. Both multis are about to open in about a week or so.
> Wössner Favourite and Dick Wagner is almost there, too.
> The rest are either barely moved or none at all.


Lucky you, Happy! My WBW bud first blasted and too late, I discovered the reason for that, was that the growth was infested with rot  There is a tiny new growth - and now I'll just consider myself a lucky man, if I succeed in saving the plant. Please, wish me luck!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 25, 2022)

abax said:


> ...even if they're just Paphs. not Phrags. ;>)


Naughty, naughty, naughty...Angela!


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2022)

Forgive my prejudice Jens. See if you can find some Dragon's Blood to keep on hand for such accidents.
Amazon used to offer DB from Blue Origins if I recall correctly. This particular DB isn't as good as the
stuff Eric used to have access to, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2022)

I don't see DB from Blue Origins, but amazon does have Luna Sundara that purported to be 100% DB. 

There's lots of DB incense! Can't imagine why or how it smells, so scroll past all that stuff.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 27, 2022)

abax said:


> See if you can find some Dragon's Blood to keep on hand for such accidents.


I used to have a large bottle of 100% DB at hand for such emergency situations. It was bought pre-covid... as I ran out of it recently, I couldn't find, this side of the pond, any reasonably priced products of decent quality. I don't know, whether this might be due to shortage, delivery problems or because the inflation made the price skyrocket? Good, you reminded me, Angela! I'll go check, whether the situation has changed! I do very much need to reinstate my old anti-rot routine: Dragon Blood (Croton lechleri) and ground cinnamon!


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2022)

If the DB is reasonably priced, it's probably not the real deal.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 27, 2022)

Well, I feel the same about phrags, so it's ok. We like what we like, don't we? hehe 

Sorry to hear about the rot on your plant. Hope it survives.
What I like about the multis is that once they spike, everything seems to move on really fast. 
My Hung Sheng General is starting to open (only two buds although the first bloom had four! I accidentally knocked two off). WBW is also about to pop open its first bud. 
I've been very careful not to break the buds off every time I water the plant, which is about every two days. Such a water hog!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 28, 2022)

Break the buds off every time you water? Are you using a fire hose? They don't need 150 psi, I promise .


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2022)

No, I carry them to bath tub and I forget to be careful with how close the tip of the spike is to the shower curtain bar. Then, the tip is snapped off. Something unexpected and clumsy. I learn the hard way!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2022)

The first bud on both multis opened yesterday.
WBW is shown here. Not as good as I hoped but my hope is always high. lol
Will update in the Paphiopedilum photo section once all three buds are open.
Happy New Year!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2023)

FYI, I'm using the Luna Sundara from Amazon. A single bottle is much lower priced than the larger quantity I was importing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 1, 2023)

NYEric said:


> FYI, I'm using the Luna Sundara from Amazon. A single bottle is much lower priced than the larger quantity I was importing.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2023)

What a difference a day makes!!
The dorsal went from 5cm to 6cm in width. 
Unfortunately, the petal stance sucks but overall I'm quite happy with this.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 2, 2023)

The petals may yet fix themselves. I wouldn't worry about the shouldered look, that's just your typical WBW.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2023)

tnyr5 said:


> The petals may yet fix themselves. I wouldn't worry about the shouldered look, that's just your typical WBW.


I'm fine with the shouldered look as that is expected being half anitum as you say. and I've seen much worse! 
I don't like how the petals are off to the side rather than coming down straight as if the photo was taken in the presence of strong wind. lol
will see how the rest of the buds open up. 
I think I can now let go of Hung Sheng General and put something else on its spot. Perhaps roth and stonei hybrid I've been wanting to have.


----------

